# Electricians West rand?



## TylerD (4/2/15)

Anybody knows of a good and reliable electrician that hookup generators to houses? 

I don't want to use just any guy.


----------



## johan (4/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Anybody knows of a good and reliable electrician that hookup generators to houses?
> 
> I don't want to use just any guy.



Phone Current Automation in Kaya Sand, ask the receptionist you want speak to the guy in charge of Inverters. Ask him who he can suggest:

011 462-4253 / 011 462-0448 / 011 462-2452
011 462-1031 / 011 462-1620 / 011 462 2600
011 462 0390 / 011 462 2310

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (4/2/15)

johan said:


> Phone Current Automation in Kaya Sand, ask the receptionist you want speak to the guy in charge of Inverters. Ask him who he can suggest:
> 
> 011 462-4253 / 011 462-0448 / 011 462-2452
> 011 462-1031 / 011 462-1620 / 011 462 2600
> 011 462 0390 / 011 462 2310


Thank you @johan ! Will give them a call!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

